# Which Color Is This



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to post a stupid question, but which interior color is this considered?
Interior
I know its either the Havana or Jasmine.
Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

docks5 said:


> Sorry to post a stupid question, but which interior color is this considered?
> Interior
> I know its either the Havana or Jasmine.
> Thanks


Doesn't look like either the Jasmine we _had_ or the Havana we _have now_. I understand tho' that - at least for 2007 builds - Keystone used the same _name_ for different _colors_ in _TTs_ vs _Sydneys_


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

docks5 said:


> Sorry to post a stupid question, but which interior color is this considered?
> Interior
> I know its either the Havana or Jasmine.
> Thanks


I am pretty sure that is their "old" Havana interior. I looked at a 2007 31rqs with Havana, and I think that is what it looked like, although my 2008 31rqs Havana is different.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

hmmm, cant help you. sorry. i forgot what i even have.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Without a doubt it is FAWN!!!! It is the identical color and pattern of my 2005 28RSS and it is an identical floor plan to my new 2008 31 RQS, the colors are the same as the old 28 RSS but the patterns are little different on the new fawn. Definitely FAWN!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Have to agree with the FAWN color for that is what we have in our 07 25rss. Wanted havana but ended up with FAWN.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Well if it is Fawn, now I know what color mine is.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> Sorry to post a stupid question, but which interior color is this considered?
> Interior
> I know its either the Havana or Jasmine.
> Thanks


I am pretty sure that is their "old" Havana interior. I looked at a 2007 31rqs with Havana, and I think that is what it looked like, although my 2008 31rqs Havana is different.








[/quote]

Fawn I have it in my 26rks


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know but have to go with Louise here. Whatever it is, is the same as my 25RS-S.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Camper Louise said:


> Without a doubt it is FAWN!!!! It is the identical color and pattern of my 2005 28RSS and it is an identical floor plan to my new 2008 31 RQS, the colors are the same as the old 28 RSS but the patterns are little different on the new fawn. Definitely FAWN!


Definitely fawn....
Bob


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Alright, Im going to go w/Fawn. Thanks for the replies. Sorry if it seemed silly.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is the Russett...it is new for 2008! Are new 23KRS that we are picking up on the 16th has it! We love it!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jodeelynn said:


> That is the Russett...it is new for 2008! Are new 23KRS that we are picking up on the 16th has it! We love it!


still looks like the fawn in my '08 26RKS.
Bob


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I hate to be a nag on this but it is not Russet, IT IS FAWN. If you want to see Russet, I will email you a picture of it. Send me a note a [email protected] The reason I know this for SURE is that we now own 2 Outbacks with FAWN and considered Russet for our new 2008 31 RQS but did not like the geo pattern wall paper that goes with it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jodeelynn said:


> That is the Russett...it is new for 2008! Are new 23KRS that we are picking up on the 16th has it! We love it!


If it
If Russet is "new for 2008" ... and his TT is an '06 ... then it can't be ...









I believe 2006 TT colors were Jasmine, Fawn, and Rose something-or-other....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camper Louise said:


> I hate to be a nag on this but it is not Russet, IT IS FAWN. If you want to see Russet, I will email you a picture of it. Send me a note a [email protected] The reason I know this for SURE is that we now own 2 Outbacks with FAWN and considered Russet for our new 2008 31 RQS but did not like the geo pattern wall paper that goes with it.


Louise,
Russet isn't geo pattern, it's "abioriginal"! Just ask my DH!!






















TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> That is the Russett...it is new for 2008! Are new 23KRS that we are picking up on the 16th has it! We love it!


If it
If Russet is "new for 2008" ... and his TT is an '06 ... then it can't be ...









I believe 2006 TT colors were Jasmine, Fawn, and Rose something-or-other....
[/quote]

Have to agree with Wolfie on this one for sure!! our '06 was Fawn and our '08 is Russet.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Just to add my worthless $.02, I have Havana, I know Havana, and that ain't it. Do you know what year model it is in? That might be a good place to start.

After a few searches, I came upon this PDF...on the 2d page, looks a lot like...drum roll............Fawn. I think... BOL

http://www.beaudryrv.com/Home/Hidden/Inven...32/Default.aspx
Click Brochure tab on the bottom picture


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> That is the Russett...it is new for 2008! Are new 23KRS that we are picking up on the 16th has it! We love it!


If it
If Russet is "new for 2008" ... and his TT is an '06 ... then it can't be ...









I believe 2006 TT colors were Jasmine, Fawn, and Rose something-or-other....
[/quote]

You tell 'em Judi...
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks the same as my 26RS.....Fawn.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not that it matters now but it is *not* Jasmine. I know the look of the cheesy purplish/maroonish window treatments oh so well.

-CC


----------

